# couple case reviews for the note 2



## snapz54 (Jul 24, 2011)

upscale leather case from noreve:
http://www.examiner.com/review/review-noreve-perpetuelle-couture-leather-case-beige-for-galaxy-note-2

case-mate barely there thin and light case with shock absorption:
http://www.examiner.com/review/review-case-mate-barely-there-white-for-galaxy-note-2


----------

